# Bell Super Air R fit question



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

Wondering if anyone has any experience with the new Bell Super Air R. I just purchased one for my kid and frankly the cheek pad fit seems way off. She's coming off a Bell Super 3r, which fit great but got retired after a hard crash. The Super Air looked perfect--light, dual density foam, mips. But the cheek pads are ridiculously small, to the point where they don't even touch her cheeks. 

I'm curious if this is just particular to her fit or if anyone else with the helmet has noticed this too.


----------



## capnkirk1983 (Oct 15, 2019)

I just got one and think it is the best fitting helmet I have ever had..* also a prior super 3 owner here.

Sent from my SM-G960U using tiny.cc/Mtbr_android_app


----------



## Gurpil23 (Jan 23, 2018)

martinizer said:


> Wondering if anyone has any experience with the new Bell Super Air R. I just purchased one for my kid and frankly the cheek pad fit seems way off. She's coming off a Bell Super 3r, which fit great but got retired after a hard crash. The Super Air looked perfect--light, dual density foam, mips. But the cheek pads are ridiculously small, to the point where they don't even touch her cheeks.
> 
> I'm curious if this is just particular to her fit or if anyone else with the helmet has noticed this too.


I actually had the same experience. Had tried a Super 3r Medium before and fits like a glove. I thought the Super Air R M would be an improvement with lower weight and MIPS spherical. It checked all boxes on paper, but the fit for me was off. The thicker cheek pads would barely touch my face and the helmet (with the spherical mips) moved too much. Had to return it and stick to the Super 3r.


----------

